# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Chương trình du lịch Hè 2012: Hàn Quốc - Pusan - Đảo Jeju

## apollotravel

*Chương trình du lịch hè 2012
DU LỊCH HÀN QUỐC – PUSAN – ĐẢO JEJU
(Thời gian: 6 ngày/5 đêm, Khởi hành: Cuối tháng 6)*

*
Ngày 1: HÀ NỘI - PUSAN          (Ăn trưa MB, chiều)*
*21h00:* Qu‎ý khách tập trung tại *Nhà Hát Lớn Hà Nội.* Xe và hướng dẫn viên *APOLLO TRAVEL* đón đoàn và đưa ra sân bay Nội Bài, đáp chuyến bay* OZ 735 đi Pusan - Hàn Quốc* lúc *00h20’+.* 
Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.

*Ngày 2: KHÁM PHÁ PUSAN          (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)*
Sau 4 giờ bay, quý khách tới *sân bay Quốc tế Kimhae tại Thành phố Pusan*. Quý khách ăn sáng món mì *Woodong* truyền thống *Hàn Quốc*. 
Đoàn thăm quan công viên *Yongdusan – Công viên trung tâm Pusan* có tháp truyền hình *Pusan* cao 118 mét nằm trên ngọn đồi giữa trung tâm thành phố biển – Nơi bạn có thể ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh thành phố *Pusan* tuyệt đẹp và có thể mua bắp thả cho lũ bồ câu đáng yêu tại đây.
Khám phá chợ cá - đặc sản của vùng biển *Pusan* với hàng ngàn loại cá biển lạ mắt tươi ngon được đánh bắt về tiêu thụ nơi đây. Ăn trưa hải sản tại nhà hàng địa phương.

*Buổi chiều:* Quý khách đáp chuyến bay *OZ từ sân bay Pusan* đến đảo du lịch* Jeju* - đoàn tận mắt chứng kiến con đường Kỳ bí (Mysterious Rd) và thăm đỉnh đẩu rồng* Yongduam Rock* – một trong những biểu tượng của tỉnh đảo *Jeju.* Ăn tối tại nhà hàng và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
Buổi tối: Khám phá thành phố *Jeju* về đêm trên khu phố mua sắm sầm uất dưới lòng dất* Tapdong*.

*Ngày 3: ĐẢO JEJU          (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)*
*Buổi sáng:* Sau bữa sáng, Quý khách thăm đỉnh núi *Seongsan Sunrise Peak,* ăn trưa *BBQ Hàn Quốc* tại* Làng văn hoá Seongeup*. 
*Buổi chiều:* Quý khách tham quan *Thác nước Cheonjiyeon, Bãi cột đá Jusan Jelli , Công Viên Thiên đường Tình Yêu* – Thế giới riêng tư của những cặp tình nhân hạnh phúc (Cấm trẻ em dưới 18 tuổi). Ăn tối tại nhà hàng và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
Khám phá thành phố Jeju về đêm trên khu phố mua sắm sầm uất.


*Ngày 4: ĐẢO JEJU - SEOUL - EVERLAND          (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)*
*Buổi sáng:* Sau bữa sáng, trả phòng, Đoàn ra sân bay đáp máy bay về *Seoul chuyến bay OZ*. Đến* Seoul* Quý khách tham quan *Công viên Everland* quý khách tự do tham gia các trò chơi trong *Công viên Eveland* – một trong 10 công viên lớn nhất thế giới. 
Ăn trưa thịt nướng tại nhà hàng địa phương. 
*Buổi chiều:* Xe đưa đoàn trở về Seoul. Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn. Tự do mua sắm tại chợ *Dongdaemun.*

*Ngày 5: SEOUL          (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)*
*Buổi sáng:* Sau bữa sáng, xe và HDV đưa đoàn đi tham quan *Cung điện hoàng gia Kyong-bok*, bảo tàng dân gian quốc gia, *Nhà Xanh – Phủ tổng thống.* Tiếp đó Quý khách tham quan, tự do mua sắm tại các cửa hàng Mỹ phẩm và Nhân sâm nổi tiếng *Hàn Quốc*. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng *Gogujang với món Shabu* đặc biệt.

*Buổi chiều:* Quý khách tự do mua sắm hàng hoá lưu niệm tại khu *Myung-dong cùng với Korea Gaden* nơi cung cấp đăc sản *Nấm Linh Chi và Sâm Tươi chính hiệu Hàn Quốc*. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
*

Ngày 6: SEOUL - HÀ NỘI          (Ăn sáng, trưa)*
Sau bữa sáng, Quý  khách đi thăm dòng suối nhân tạo *Cheng Gye River*  thơ mộng nằm giữa lòng thủ đô *Seoul*, thăm cửa hàng *Thạch Anh Tím* và cửa hàng miễn thuế, sau bữa trưa Quý khách thăm trung tâm văn hoá *Hàn Quốc* mặc thử trang phục truyền thống *Hanbok* và tiếp tục mua sắm tại của hàng tổng hợp *Cheng –Ha*. Sau đó, xe đưa quý khách ra sân bay *Incheon Airport* đáp chuyến bay *OZ733 trở về Việt Nam lúc 19:20.* 
Đến sân bay *Nội Bài lúc 22:10*, xe đón đoàn trở về trung tâm thành phố. Chia tay và kết thúc chương trình.
*
Giá trọn gói: 1065 USD / PAX*

*Dịch vụ bao gồm:*
-    Vé máy bay khứ hồi Hà nội  - Seoul - Jeju - Hà Nội
-    Thuế sân bay 2 nước, thuế an ninh hàng không và phụ phí nhiên liệu
-    Nghỉ tại khách sạn 3 sao tại Seoul, 3 sao tại Jeju, 3 sao tại Pusan. (2 người/phòng, nếu đoàn lẻ nam hoặc nữ thì ở phòng 3 giường).
-    Các bữa ăn chính theo chương trình
        + Bữa sáng: 1 bữa ăn nhẹ tại nhà hàng và 4 bữa sáng tại khách sạn.
        + Bữa chính theo chương trình (5 bữa trưa + 4 bữa tối).
-    Visa nhập cảnh Hàn Quốc
-    Vận chuyển bằng xe máy lạnh hiện đại.         
-    Phí tham quan thắng cảnh theo chương trình.    
-    Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm.
-    02 chai nước suối/khách/ngày.

*Dịch vụ không bao gồm:*
-    Hộ chiếu (còn hạn 6 tháng)    
-    Nghỉ phòng đơn. (50USD/người/đêm)
-    Chi phí cá nhân 
-    Mua sắm hàng hoá.
-    Tiền tip cho HDV & lái xe là 5USD/1khách/ngày bắt buộc
-    Đồ uống

*Lưu ý:* 
Giá có thể thay đổi khi hàng không tăng phụ thu nhiên liệu, chương trình và giờ bay có thể thay đổi tùy theo điều kiện thời tiết .v.v. nhưng vẫn đảm bảo đầy đủ các điểm thăm quan.
Giá dành cho trẻ em:
-    Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên mua 01 vé.
-    Trẻ em từ 05 -11 tuổi mua 75% vé máy bay & 50% dịch vụ tour. (Bao gồm  suất ăn + 01 chỗ ngồi và ngủ chung với gia đình).
-    Trẻ em từ 2 -5 tuổi mua 75% vé máy bay, gia đình tự lo các chi phí khác  2 người lớn được kèm 1 trẻ em, từ trẻ em thứ 2 trở lên phải mua 50% vé.
-    Trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi mua 10% vé máy bay, gia đình tự lo, dịch vụ tour không tính.
-    Trẻ em trên 2 tuổi mua vé Jetstar phải thanh toán bằng giá vé người lớn.

Thủ tục đăng ký (xin visa): Yêu cầu toàn bộ giấy tờ gốc

- Hộ chiếu còn hạn sử dụng 6 tháng kèm 01 ảnh (3.5x4.5) nền trắng.
- Bản photo CMND
- Chứng minh nghề nghiệp, một trong số những giấy tờ sau:
+ Hợp đồng lao động
+ Quyết định bổ nhiệm chức vụ
+ Giấy phép ĐKKD
+ Thẻ hưu trí hoặc quyết định nghỉ hưu
+ Thẻ sinh viên, thẻ học sinh
- Chứng minh tài chính, một trong những giấy tờ sau:
+ Sổ tiết kiệm trị giá tối thiểu 100 triệu đồng hoặc 5,000 USD (đã gửi trước ngày khởi hành 03 tháng)
+ Sổ đỏ nhà đất đứng tên khách.
+ Đăng ký xe ô-tô đứng tên khách.
- Sổ hộ khẩu hoặc giấy đăng ký kết hôn (nếu đi theo gia đình)
- Đơn xin nghỉ phép hoặc quyết định đồng ý cho đi du lịch của cơ quan (đối với những trường hợp đang công tác tại các cơ quan đoàn thể hoặc đang đi học).
-  Đặt cọc 500USD/ khách lúc làm thủ tục và thanh toán hết toàn bộ số tiền tour trước 6 ngày khởi hành.
- Lệ phí không hoàn lại: 50USD/ khách phí làm visa trong trường hợp ĐSQ từ chối cấp visa cho Quý khách, chi phí dịch thuật hồ sơ và các chi phí liên quan khác.
- Mọi giấy tờ gốc của Quý khách sẽ được hoàn lại nguyên vẹn ngay sau khi Quý khách trở về Việt Nam và trình diện lên ĐSQ đầy đủ.
- Công ty du lịch có thể yêu cầu bổ sung thêm hồ sơ nếu cần thiết.
- Quý khách vui lòng điền đầy đủ thông tin liên hệ vào form bên dưới khi đăng ký tour


*
SƠ YẾU LÝ LỊCH*

1. Họ và tên:                 
2. Ngày tháng năm sinh:                 Giới tính:
3. Nơi sinh:                         Quốc tịch:
4. Số hộ chiếu:            Ngày cấp:            Ngày hết hạn:
5. Địa chỉ nhà:
6. Điện thoại nhà riêng:                                       Điện thoại di động:
7. Email:                                                              Số CMND:
8. Nghề nghiệp/ Chức vụ:
6. Tên công ty (Tên trường học nếu là học sinh/sinh viên):

7. Địa chỉ công ty (Địa chỉ trường học nếu là học sinh/sinh viên):

8. Điện thoại công ty:
11. Tên chồng ( Vợ ) :                                        Điện thoại chồng (Vợ)
12. Ngày tháng năm sinh (vợ hoặc chồng):                                  
13. Số CMTND (của vợ hoặc chồng):
14. Đã được cấp visa Hàn Quốc  lần nào chưa?         Khi nào          Loại visa:
15. Đã bị từ chối visa Hàn Quốc  lần nào chưa?        Khi nào?        Ở đâu?
16. Liệt kê những nước đã đến trong vòng 05 năm qua.

Một số chương trình hấp dẫn khác: Hà Nội – Bắc Kinh – Thượng Hải 5 ngày, Du lịch Malaysia – Singapore 6 ngày 5 đêm, HongKong – Disneyland 4 ngày 3 đêm, HongKong – Quảng Châu – Thâm Quyến 6 ngày,…
Quý khách có thể tham khảo thêm các tour và dịch vụ du lịch khác trên hệ thống Apollo Travel:
Du lịch trong nước	 Du lịch nước ngoài 
Dịch vụ Visa Cho thuê xe du lịch
Đặt phòng khách sạn	 Đặt vé máy bay
Cẩm nang du lịch	 Du lịch Đà Nẵng
Du lịch Sapa Du lịch Nha Trang
Du lịch Hạ Long Du lịch Đà Lạt
Du lịch Hà Nội	 Du lịch Sài Gòn


*Quý khách có nhu cầu, vui lòng liên hệ:*
*Công ty Cổ phần xúc tiến thương mại và du lịch Apollo.*
Địa chỉ: Phòng 502 - Tầng 5 - 82 Bạch Mai – Hai Bà Trưng – Hà Nội
ĐT: 04. 62911726 / 62785962
Yahoo: apollo_travel_company
Hotline: 0948 726 989 (Mr. Cường)
Email: booking@apollotravel.vn
Website:http://www.apollotravel.vn 

* CÙNG NHAU KHÁM PHÁ VÀ TẬN HƯỞNG*

----------


## khoaimoc

kết cái hình đôi kia hun nhau hihi, có tiền qua đây nghỉ trăng mật thì tuyệt

----------

